# Schnittlauch



## axel (22. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Gartenfreunde 

An was für einem Standort pflanzt Ihr Schnittlauch ? 
Wie verarbeitet Ihr den ? 
Ich hab heut ne größere Menge Schnittlauch von meinem neuen Selbstversorger Acker geerntet . 
Hab den Tip bekommen den Schnittlauch als Eiswürfel einzufrieren .
So kann man ihn später gut in eine Suppe tun .
Hab auch einige Bündel in Folienbeutel eingeschweißt und eingefrohren .
Übrigens der erste Schnittlauch ist der Beste 

lg
axel


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schnittlauch*

Schnittlauch in Suppe?
Bist du sicher dass du Schnittlauch meinst und nicht Petersilie?


----------



## axel (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schnittlauch*

Hallo Daniel

Ich mein echt Schnittlauch ! Aber Petersilie Feldsalat und Spinat hab ich heut auch schon geerntet 

lg
axel


----------



## newbee (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schnittlauch*

Hoi ho Axel

also Schnittlauch pflanze ich keinen,,,,,,,,der Wächst bei uns Wild im Rasen.

An jeder Ecke im Garten findest den bei uns


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schnittlauch*

Soweit ich weiß gibt es wilden Schnittlauch und den kultivierten, eine robustere Sorte mit dickeren Halmen. Irgendwo mal gelesen!
Bei uns an den Feldern wächst am Rand auch wilder Schnittlauch!
Wir haben seit Jahren den Schnittlauch an der gleichen Stelle im Garten, treibt jedes Jahr zuverlässig aus - ist wirklich unkaputtbar


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schnittlauch*

zum kochen oder auf Doppelrahmstreichkäse kauf ich mir lieber den tiefgefrorenen im Frischebecher.  Mein Basilikum und meine Petersilie steht bei mir auf dem Fensterbrett im Topf mit Unterteller in SW Ausrichtung.


----------



## Inken (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schnittlauch*

Hallo Axel!

Mein Schnittlauch wächst vor der Garagenwand zwischen den Rosen mit Blick in Richtung Süden. Er ist schon sehr alt, hier wächst er schon seit 16 Jahren und bevor er hier einzog hatte ich ihn schon drei Jahre am alten Haus.
Nach der Blüte rasiere ich ihn immer komplett ab. Warum? Keine Ahnung, wurde mir irgendwann mal mit auf den Weg gegeben. Macht das eigentlich Sinn oder ist das nur ein "Schwiegermutter-Tipp"?


----------



## Elfriede (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schnittlauch*

Hallo axel,

da für mich eine Suppe ohne Schnittlauch undenkbar ist, friere ich immer große Mengen davon ein. Die beste Methode für mich ist, den Schnittlauchch ( er darf nicht feucht sein) fein zu schneiden  und in Gläser mit Schraubdeckeln zu füllen, damit sein intensiver Geruch unter Verschluss bleibt. Den Schnittlauch nicht im Glas festdrücken, damit er auch tiefgekühlt noch leicht mit einem Löffel entnommen werden kann. Auf diese Weise sieht der Schnittlauch in der Suppe immer wie frisch geschnitten aus und schmeckt auch so.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros, wo Schnittlauch leider nicht wachsen will
Elfriede


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schnittlauch*

ich kauf meinen Frischebecher immer bei Lidl oder Marktkauf - ist das selbe Prinzip wie bei Elfriede

- gehen eigentlich die Schnekies an den Schnittlauch  ?


----------



## Conny (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schnittlauch*

Hallo,

wir haben mehrere Sorten Schnittlauch an verschiedenen Standorten.
Einmal im Kräuterbeet zum eigenen Verzehr (Knobi, feines und grobes) und zwischen den Blumen für die Insekten. Die kugeligen Blüten sehen nett aus. Wenn man die Blüten dranläßt, samen sie sich aus und die verbleibenden Stängel werden hart. Deshalb bleiben die im Kräuterbeet nicht dran.


----------



## axel (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schnittlauch*

Hallo Gartenfreunde 

Das ist ja prima das es soviel Schnittlauchfreunde gibt 
Vielen Dank für dir Tips 
Die Methode von Elfriede und Ralf werd ich auch mal ausprobieren .
Hier meine erste Portion Eiswürfelschnittlauch . Der kommt jetzt in einen Gefrierbeutel mit Klettverschluß .

 

Lg
axel


----------



## Dodi (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schnittlauch*

Moin!

@ Axel:
Standort ist ziemlich egal, er wächst eigentlich überall gut.
Hoffentlich hast Du die Bündel Schnittlauch, die Du eingefroren hast, schon vorgeschnitten. Nach dem Auftauen ist er ziemlich matschig und lässt sich schlecht schneiden.

Bei uns im Garten steht Schnittlauch an verschiedenen Stellen. Es stimmt, der ganz junge Schnittlauch ist wirklich der beste, schön fest und sehr aromatisch. Ich hab auch schon welchen eingefroren, aber ich finde, er leidet doch sehr im Geschmack und ist nach dem Auftauen irgendwie matschig.

Im Spätherbst/Winter hole ich mir immer ein Töpfchen aus dem Supermarkt, damit frischer Schnittlauch im Haus zur Verfügung steht. 

Um schon im Februar eigenen frischen Schnittlauch und auch Schnittknoblauch ernten zu können, habe ich immer einige Töpfe im Garten stehen, die ich nach einigen Frostgraden ins Haus hole und in einem sonnigen Raum vorziehe. 

@ Inken:
Das Abschneiden nach der Blüte macht Sinn, um wieder frische, junge Triebe zu bekommen. 

@ Elfriede:
Vielleicht versuchst Du es auch mal, ein Töpfchen Schnittlauch aus Österreich mitzunehmen, ihn in Paros auswachsen zu lassen, abschneiden, für einige Tage in den Tiefkühler und dann wieder antreiben. Da Schnittlauch ein Kalt-/Frostkeimer ist, wird er normalerweise auf Paros wohl nicht wachsen, aber mit dieser Methode gaukelst Du ihm ja den Winter vor. 

@ Ralf:
__ Schnecken gehen nicht an den Schnittlauch.


----------



## Elfriede (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schnittlauch*

Hallo Dodi,

vielen Dank für Deine Idee, dem Schnittlauch hier auf Paros einige frostige Wintertage vorzugaukeln. Vielleicht klappt das ja wirklich, das wäre super, denn alle bisherigen Versuche blieben leider ohne Erfolg, auch der Versuch ihn  in der Sumpfzone meines Teichs anzusiedeln.
Dem chinesischen Schnittlauch gefällt es hier gut, allerdings schmeckt er mir nicht so gut, ich halte ihn ihn eigentlich nur zur Dekoration.  

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schnittlauch*

Hallo axel,

Deine Schnittlauchwürfel sehen gut aus. Wenn der Schnittlauch  nicht matschig auftaut , ist das eine sehr gute, Platz sparende Methode, die ich auch einmal ausprobieren will. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schnittlauch*

Ich bin nicht so von der Eiswüfelmethode überzeugt, da es Aufwendig ist einen Teil heruaszulösen und dieser eben auch nicht knackig sein könnte. (viellericht kleinere, angepasste Würfel ?) Mit dem Anpflanzen hab ich es noch nicht versucht, da eben Petersilie und Basilikum meine Favowirten sind. Und mit einem herkömmlichen Tiefkühler ist ja ein Schockfrosten kaum wenn überhaupt  so gut wie nicht möglich.


----------



## sister_in_act (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schnittlauch*

Hallo
 ich hab ein kräuterbeet  an der garagenwand--südlage.
normale erde.
schnittlauch schneide ich passend und trockne ihn schattig. so auch übrigens andere kräuter.
nur borretsch  hatte nach dem trocknen eher den geruch von heu und gab geschmacklich nichts her.das laß ich dann mal.
liebstöckel kommt übrigens schon , wie auch zitronenmelisse und __ oregano.
schnittlauch habe ich schon geerntet für salat.

tiefgekühlt finde ich schnittlauch eher unansehnlich,-kommt daher nicht für mich in
frage.

gruß ulla


----------

